# Private listening...



## drweb (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, I have this idea.. what's TiVo doing behind Roku, and that's not good.. TiVo needs to make a change, that will change everything  and get them back on track as the premiere platform..

I'm talking about Roku's remote, and private listening.. the ability to just slip on the headphones or buds and listen to whatever I want on TiVo, without disturbing anyone around or in the home.. there's a little headphone jack in the remote, and it's amazing..

See more about their private listening here: Roku

The technology exists, if Roku can do it, why not TiVo?
They can sell us, lol, new updated voice remotes with the private listening jack.. I'd buy one or two..

I like listening when family is asleep, I like listening not to disturb others.. Roku even has some models that allow a number of people to "private listen" together..

I don't know why they haven't implemented this already.. if Roku can stream the audio signal to headphones or buds, why can't TiVo do the same?

Best,
Michael aka DrWeb


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

I would have thought this was at least already implemented in the mobile app, but apparently not.


----------



## rpj22 (Mar 27, 2016)

drweb said:


> Well, I have this idea.. what's TiVo doing behind Roku, and that's not good.. TiVo needs to make a change, that will change everything  and get them back on track as the premiere platform..
> 
> I'm talking about Roku's remote, and private listening.. the ability to just slip on the headphones or buds and listen to whatever I want on TiVo, without disturbing anyone around or in the home.. there's a little headphone jack in the remote, and it's amazing..
> 
> ...


It would be nice, but it may not be the best way to accomplish private listening. I use wireless headphones that plug into the stereo out jacks on the TV. Not only does it get me my quiet listening without running down the batteries on the remote, but it also works for everything else hooked up to the TV (in my case, a DVD player, a cable company DVR, and a computer.)


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

I do this with the Bluetooth on my TV and my AirPods.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

EWiser said:


> I do this with the Bluetooth on my TV and my AirPods.


Sadly, this feature seems to be losing traction in the TV market.


----------



## wguyette (Aug 23, 2009)

I just discovered this on the iOS ROKU APP, and I love it.


----------



## Matty-Matt (Dec 3, 2019)

I really enjoy using the private listening feature on Roku. This works really well when walking on my treadmill in the basement. Although the treadmill is not especially loud, I need to crank up on the volume on my cheap 32 inch TV because the integrated speakers are so awful. Roku's private listening feature allows to me enjoy streamed programming in the basement without disturbing the peace upstairs. 

Some Roku remotes provide a headphone jack, but I prefer using the remote app on my iPhone instead. I think it would be awesome if TiVo would upgrade their remote app with a similar feature. This would allow me to enjoy private listening with live and recorded programming as well.

Please TiVo! Make this happen!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Streaming to your phone or tablet is a potential work around. As is using an available output from your tivo or tv.


----------

